# Finding An Instructor



## MrsBoling (Dec 29, 2012)

I am looking to find a good firearms instructor in my area (Offutt AFB), to help me improve my handgun accuracy, cure the mistakes I'm sure I'm making and to keep progressing and learning. Can anyone recommend an instructor out this way? I'm an NRA life member and can sort through those around here, but I'm hoping for a few recommendations. 

Kindly,
Deb


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

For for basic marksmanship or more toward defensive use?


----------



## MrsBoling (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi there. Both, actually.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Do you all ready have your carry permit or are you looking for a class that meets those requirements too?


----------



## MrsBoling (Dec 29, 2012)

Already have my concealed carry permit, and have taken basic marksmanship course as well. Just looking to improve and keep learning. Would like to shot some competitions as well.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

HELLO,
What gun are you currently shooting?


----------



## packrat (Jul 30, 2015)

I did a google of Counsel Bluffs and found this place. 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...dJP-r4rjwSrRlx0UA&sig2=dK_9uItxGhBSp00yNflAtA


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd look at this guy:

http://www.precisionresponse.4t.com/Schedule.html


----------



## MrsBoling (Dec 29, 2012)

G23 is EDC.


----------



## MrsBoling (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you both for those links! I'll definitely give them a visit and see what's what.  Hopefully I can get started soon.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I am in Iowa and an instructor. Yes, I do both too, and I am a GLOCK armorer. Just sayin...If ys need me I am in NE Iowa and will travel if ya get some folks together and make it worth my while!

Dan


----------

